# Report: Next Generation Nissan GT-R Could Be a 600-hp Hybrid



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan's next generation of the iconic GT-R may be a hybrid sports car. According to a report in Japan's Best Car magazine, the R36 GT-R could use a 440-hp gasoline engine mated to a 160-hp electric motor. This would allow the car to output as much as 600-hp in some modes, while attaining impressive fuel economy in another mode.

To us this sounds a lot like the Infiniti Essence Concept, which debuted earlier this year at the Geneva Auto Show and has continued to captivate the automotive world since. It is powered by a 440-hp twin-turbo direct-injection 3.7-liter V6 engine and an electric motor to make roughly 600-hp. And just recently Infiniti execs admitted that there is still a possibility that the Essence could make it to dealerships in the future. Perhaps it was an early look at the next GT-R.

More: *Report: Next Generation Nissan GT-R Could Be a 600-hp Hybrid* on AutoGuide.com


----------

